# Cleanup Day



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 17, 2017)

Decided to clean the shop today. Filled my dumpster, but I can walk through it now. It'll be nice to have a clean shop until I mess it up again tomorrow. 

The retail space up front stays clean, but the workshop part had gotten a little messy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks again fer posting picts of you're shop/gallery!!!! Love seeing it!!!


----------



## CWS (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice job Jonathon.


----------

